# G0248



## Jess1125 (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm trying to get a fee set up for G0248, Initial demonstration of the home INR monitor. 

Is there any code that is similar that I could maybe compare it to for pricing? 

Jessica C.


----------



## deeva456 (Sep 4, 2009)

Have you contacted your Medicare carrier?  There is a fee assigned to this code. Some G codes are not listed on their fee schedule so you may have to call. According to Palmetto GBA, our Medicare carrier the fee assigned to
G0248 is $157.03. Our fee is determined by a set percentage over the fee amount.

Dolores, CPC, CCC


----------

